# Radioamatierisms >  vajag RC oscillatora sheemu

## tvdx

vajag RC sinusa gjeneratora sheemu(taadu lai ar potencionometru var mainiit frekvenci) meerkja frekvence:3.5-3.7Mhz
vel nodereetu Mixera sheema(bez IF transformatoriem,jo nav ar ko noskanjot)

----------


## zzz

Hmmm, hmmm, plaanotais spicais transiiveris grasaas no shaadaam diivainiibaam sastaaveet?

Pirmkaart, no googles tak cerams tevi nav izbanojushi.
Otrkaart, tu tak biji tas krutais chalis, kursh gatavas sheemas netaisa (tas tikai piektklasniekiem), ko ta tu te iisti gribi saprashnjaat no foruma?
Treshkaart, rc oscilatoru taadai frekvencei kaut kaa sakjibinaat vareetu, tachu tas nav normaalais un sapraatiigais veids kaa buuveet radiouztvershanas aparatuuru.
Ceturtkaart, ja ciitiigi pamekleesies tad varbuut arii atradiisi kaadu eksperimentaatoru, kursh ir taadus niekus taisiijis.
Piektkaart, ja taisies buuveet raadinjus un piedevaam uz tjap ljap safantazeetaam idejaam, gaadaa jau nu gan pie laika instrumentus ar ko meeriit un reguleet potenciaalos naakotnes briinumus.

----------


## tvdx

shoreiz nav transriiveris... slinkums licenci kaartot... vnk vienkaarshu uztveereeju.. nav mainjkondensatoa,taapeec ar potencionometru vareetu meegjinaat... frekvences stabilitaate - po**j shoreiz kaa jau mineeju 80m diapazonaa.. sheema top, un driiz iemetiishu sheit (ja atradiishu kur bildes uploadot)

----------


## tvdx

sheema ir visam iznjemot VFO 
mixeris-Single balanced ir buferis, RF front end , Lowpass un highpass filtri,Audio preamp, Audio amp (LM386),PSU

----------


## tvdx

uzziimeeju visu, vieniigais-argusaa nav 10uH spoles un nav maiņkondensatora  ::  kā arī nav ferīta gredzeni un 8mm feriita stienis

----------


## tvdx

no detaļām-nekur nevaru dabuut 10-60 pF (buutu labi 10 (var arii mazaak)-100(vai vairaak) pF) maiņkondensatoru  ::  
latgaliiti nepiedaavat(no iskata kapicitaati nepateikshu un iisti pa latgaliiti staigaat ar negribas)

----------

